# Denon 2310ci vs. Onkyo 707



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

Can't pick.
I do not need 3D.
Onkyo 707 can be purchased refurbished for about $100 less.

Denon would be $100 more, new, apparently runs cooler, I believe better video chip, and nice GUI.

Any particular reason to go with the Onkyo 707?


----------



## laser188139 (Sep 19, 2009)

I opted for Denon products, in part because of reports of heat with Onkyo products. By moving to a refurbished Denon 989, I upgraded to Audyssey MultEQ XT. 

That said, the Denon 2310 and the Onkyo 707 both have the same Audyssey MultEQ. The Onkyo, though, offers Audyssey DSX if you want to experiment with front wide or front high speakers in addition to your other speakers.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

receivers are often a personal flavor choice. Different On screen displays fit different personalities. I don't think there is wrong choice here, but the heat stuff is vastly overstated. All electronics produce heat. Large transformers are heat monsters, but they also give you more power.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm a Denon fan but i'm trying to convert myself to something else, just can't find any that thrill me. I'm thinking of Marantz next.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The major advantage to the Onkyo aside from price is THX Processing and Preamplifier Outputs. Having the ability to add an outboard Amplifier is quite important to some. Especially is using difficult to drive Speakers and or using a large Room.

I am not sure where you are looking, but Accessories4less has the 707 B-Stock (Refurbished) for 399 and A-Stock for 449. You do get an additional year of Warranty by going with A-Stock units.

I am a huge fan of Audyssey MultEQ XT, but it does not appear that the Denon uses XT. In which case, I cannot think of any major advantage by going with the Denon.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## gumberlack (Aug 9, 2010)

the denon avr 2310 has the phenomenal DVDO abt 2010 scaler this is one of the best on the market
you have no idea how good it is until you have tried it,
take care dvi


----------



## gumberlack (Aug 9, 2010)

bambino be patient it is denon 100th anniversary youl remain a denon boy trust me be patient
take cate dvi


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for the re assurance, i was actually thinking the same thing. It's hard to pull away from somthing that has been so good to you and can only get better!:T


----------



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

Pulled the trigger.
Got the Denon 2310. Countless things for me to learn. Good performance so far.

One little issue? 
When I swtich from the CBL/SAT to DVD, the picture comes out, but no sound. Click the DVD on denon remote again, and works just fine?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
That is a strange issue in respect to not having sound when switching to DVD from TV, but working after pressing the DVD Button again. Perhaps an HDMI Handshake issue, but still not a problem I have ever experienced or read about.

Regardless, I am glad you are happy with your choice. Denon really does make excellent AVR's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## husker43 (Jan 1, 2010)

Get the Denon 3311ci for $830. It has preouts and multeq xt. It is a great deal for a $1200 retail.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

alewisdvm said:


> Pulled the trigger.
> Got the Denon 2310. Countless things for me to learn. Good performance so far.
> 
> One little issue?
> When I swtich from the CBL/SAT to DVD, the picture comes out, but no sound. Click the DVD on denon remote again, and works just fine?


I have had sound issues with mine but it usually turns out that someone (one of the twins) hit the input button on the remote.:foottap:


----------



## gumberlack (Aug 9, 2010)

all bambino voila avr a 100 october only a few months to get it look at my post else avr a 100 dvi
9.2 bulit with intense sound passion


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

gumberlack said:


> all bambino voila avr a 100 october only a few months to get it look at my post else avr a 100 dvi
> 9.2 bulit with intense sound passion


I keep on checking there site for the countdown. I can't wait!:sn:


----------

